# Hickory Dickory Tock



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I went to an auction recently with the intention of bidding on a couple pocket watches and a mantle clock. I was successful in buying one of the watches, but the clock went for more than I wanted to pay. In the catalogue it was estimated at Â£100 to Â£200 pounds which I thought was under valued.

It was an oak mantle clock with a poor quality 8 day movement, but the case was something a little special. It measured just 8 inches high and was hand carved from a solid block of oak by Robert 'Mouseman' Thompson. I've seen quite a few item by Thompson, usually small pieces of furniture, but this was the first clock I had seen. All his pieces feature a hand carved mouse somewhere on the piece. It sold for Â£2,050 (two thousand and fifty pounds)including buyers commission.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just beautiful.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Not a beautiful clock, but obviously a commissioned piece for a birthday (or something). Back in the Eighties, stayed in a small hotel (now gone) near Durham University, and my room had an oak bed, chest of drawers and wardrobe by Thompson. Wonder what happened to that. Been to his workshops in too.

Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Those that know can tell by the mouse signature who actually carved the piece as each mouse is slightly different and belongs to each craftsmen employed. Seems a lot of money all the same unless it was an original mousey piece.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Mousey Thompson


----------

